# 1.3 metre rockwool slabs x 2



## parkingjoe (Mar 12, 2008)

so onwards and upwards folks next grow under way just waiting on plants rooting into 3" cubes then onto slabs and hopefully we will have 7 x power plants and 7 x  critical mass plants ready for action.

now sat under 1 x 600 watt hps on 18/6 for day or so with heater on timer for lights out temps:hubba:

enjoy


----------



## trillions of atoms (Mar 12, 2008)

Goodluck ! Hope They Yeild Well For Ya! :d


----------



## parkingjoe (Mar 12, 2008)

cheers toa but one looks dead already

lol

poo happens  pkj


----------



## trillions of atoms (Mar 12, 2008)

pjk, try misting less and taking more clones with more leaf matter, remember.....the colones with more leaf material have more energy to produce the needed nutrients for root production.

i find if i mist less with no humidity dome then they will root faster because the foilage cant pull needed water through the pores so they are forced to produce roots faster.


GOODLUCK!


----------



## Serotonin (Mar 13, 2008)

trillions of atoms said:
			
		

> pjk, try misting less and taking more clones with more leaf matter, remember.....the colones with more leaf material have more energy to produce the needed nutrients for root production.
> 
> i find if i mist less with no humidity dome then they will root faster because the foilage cant pull needed water through the pores so they are forced to produce roots faster.
> 
> ...



This is exactly what I do.  Except I do give them a dome and misting for 3 days and then I remove the dome to give the rooting hormones a chance to set in.  I've kept them constantly misted and under a dome for 2 weeks with no roots.  Leaving them in the open air causes my clones to root in about a week or 4 days of no humidity dome.  Just make sure the temps are in the 70's because if it gets too warm you'll come home to dead clones.


----------



## parkingjoe (Mar 15, 2008)

cheers for advice on cloning folks but i dont have any probs cloning just once rooted i think i place under to much light too soon.

anyways  i think 8 maybe at a push 10 will make it to the slabs as they have rooted out of 3" cubes so tonight they start life on 1.3 m slabs hand watered until a bit bigger.

wish me luck

lol

pkj


----------



## parkingjoe (Mar 16, 2008)

ok maybe 10 outa the 16 will make the slabs deffo 8 healthy ones thats for sure

enjoy

ps i knew that cot ive had in my loft the past 17 years would one day come in handy for trough supports.

lol

enjoy

pkj


----------



## parkingjoe (Mar 17, 2008)

ok doodes they is all on their starting blocks now.

the biggest plants stand at 6" tall thats twice my normal size of starting flowering.

start flowering once rooted onto slabs.

slab pre soaked with formulex to aid rooting and as an added bonus i noticed a couple of plants have mite eggs and my heater timer packed up so no heat during 6 hours light out tonight until i get me some new timers tomorrow.

alls well on the whole.

lol

pkj


----------



## parkingjoe (Mar 18, 2008)

ok so their all settled in on the slabs so let flowering commence

day one of 12/12 tonight

pkj


----------



## parkingjoe (Mar 20, 2008)

so i replaced it with one i made earlier:hubba: :shocked: 

lol

enjoy


really started to grow now.   

pkj


----------



## parkingjoe (Mar 21, 2008)

so all the dripper stakes are set up and res filled with following

canna a and b aqua veg
advanced nutrients carbo load
dutch master max flower
growth masta microbial

cf 9 ph 5.6

alls well and they have grown some its just a bit of messing about now with feeder times.

at the moment they are fed for 2 minutes 2 hours into lights on then 5 hours later another 2 mins feed then last feed at lights off for 2 mins.

so heres hoping ive got this about right for now.

pkj


----------



## parkingjoe (Mar 22, 2008)

awesome best to date so yee  haaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyy:hitchair: 

pkj


----------



## parkingjoe (Mar 24, 2008)

day 6 of flowering and all except 3 are about 10-12" high and looking good 

have a leaf issue ive noticed but im putting it down to ph had dropped to 4 from 5.6 ????

cf stayed the same.

maybe it was my ph meter that i calibrated after id filled up the res.DOH

so enjoy folks

pkj


----------



## doobz (Mar 26, 2008)

hey doooood  - long time no see..  Sorry for not responding to PM etc but I have not been on here in ages. 

This grow your doing is looking really good man. Plants look like they have really tight nodes and are gonna be nice when done.. 

Should be around a bit more now - 

adiós
Doobz


----------



## parkingjoe (Mar 29, 2008)

so was correct with leaf thing as ph had gone to 6.5 and cf still the same 9.

now upped the ante on cf to 14 and ph now 5.6.

topped up res with 15 litres of fresh nutes.

hit and miss on timed feeds atm so have changed to 4 3 minutes feeds a day and may change before the days over as slabs are very light imho.

other than that alls well 

pkj


----------



## parkingjoe (Mar 29, 2008)

now ill post a picture of drippers and not star bud  

pkj


----------



## G_48911 (Mar 30, 2008)

how much did you have to pay for the slabs of rockwool.i have a system that holds 40 plants so this might be a cost efective way to fill all my pods.thanks peace


----------



## parkingjoe (Mar 30, 2008)

hi g-48911 the rtockwool slabs cost about £6-£8 each ive forgotten exact cost but cannot understand what you mean regarding your pods!!!!.

anyways folks update time all looking good just a lot of messing with feeder duration/amount times.

pkj


----------



## parkingjoe (Apr 1, 2008)

so latest pics dudes one was so withered i binned it and replaced with a bigger better version

pkj


----------



## parkingjoe (Apr 4, 2008)

plants have really started to take off now budwise and everythings looking great:hubba: 

so im now the owner of the fuji finepix s1 pro slr camera i bought for my daughter but instead i purchased a new camera for her recent 18th birthday last week so she now has a 'bridge' camera panasonic lumix dmc fz18 8.1 mp and lens is equivelent to 28mm-525mm:holysheep: 

anyways better shots from here on in just need to get me a smaller lens than the 70mm-300mm nikon as nearest for taking pics with this lens is 1metre:spit:  so enjoy the 2 budcolas in the making dudes 

mass and power

pkj


----------



## DLtoker (Apr 4, 2008)

Mr. Joe...  I love your setups man!  :48:


----------



## allgrownup (Apr 5, 2008)

lookin better every time PKJ.  very nice


----------



## parkingjoe (Apr 6, 2008)

update time dudes

enjoy :holysheep:  

pkj


----------



## parkingjoe (Apr 9, 2008)

now on day 22 and upped the ante cf now on 19 and ph now 5.4 

started to dose pk 13/14 now also.:hitchair: 

wow there the best looking bud colas to date. 

sweet assssssss

pkj


----------



## allgrownup (Apr 10, 2008)

damn bro!  those are some hairy ladies....what strain are those?

you using the lucas formula?


----------



## parkingjoe (Apr 10, 2008)

hey agu they are my usual strains of power plant and the hairier ones are critical mass.

ps who's lucas

im doing the parkingjoe formula btw.

ive changed my nutes somewhat recently and it could be the advanced nutrients carbo load- which i personally think it is mega growth rates- or the microbial im using to prevent any root rot etc.


yeh not even 4 weeks yet and im amazed at the growth.

pkj


----------



## allgrownup (Apr 10, 2008)

damn bro...your doin somethin right.


i just added some carbo load i got also as free sample.  i put in 2 tsp in 20 gal approx.  

don't see to much difference yet but they are full of trichs already by the time i added it so??????

lookin real good man


----------



## parkingjoe (Apr 11, 2008)

have to say im used carbo load since midway through my last grow and ditched the expensive canna boost for the cheap carbo load and its peeing all over the boost imho.

ill also be adding advanced nutrients overdrive 2 weeks from the end of flowering to really really fatten up dem buds

lol

pkj


----------



## parkingjoe (Apr 12, 2008)

enjoy dudes

pkj:spit:


----------



## parkingjoe (Apr 15, 2008)

now 1 day offa 4 weeks and spider mites galore wich shall all die tomorrow.

ive tested my homebrew and it disintegrates them on contact.:hubba:  

roflmao

anyways folks enjoy

pkj


----------



## parkingjoe (Apr 17, 2008)

so now on day 31 and awesome doodes:holysheep: 

spider mites are in control atm but im chopping all fan leaves off tomorrow to get some control back in my room 

rock hard buds and never had buds this advanced at just over 4 weeks. 

enjoy

pkj


----------



## parkingjoe (Apr 19, 2008)

enjoy dudes

pkj


----------



## lyfr (Apr 20, 2008)

wow PKJ, i like your style!


----------



## parkingjoe (Apr 21, 2008)

about 5-6" and yes they are about 12" give or take an inch and thats the size they will finish at but lots fatter. atm they are about the fatness of a can of coke and as hard.

pkj


----------



## parkingjoe (Apr 22, 2008)

well i have to say 3 of my bud colas are so heavy they have started to fall over so are now staked in the upright position.

really dont think any of these babies will see 7 weeks as they have major possibilities of budrot due to solidness of the buds.

pkj


----------



## parkingjoe (Apr 27, 2008)

day 36 and all chopped and all hardest buds ive ever had so this leads to the definitive player being advanced nutrients carbo load £10.99 a litre added @ 1ml per litre of made up solution. 

final weigh in when im back on friday when the buds will be dry.:spit: 

enjoy

1st pics is mass @ 29 days and next is mass at 36 days

upload some more later:hubba: 

pkj


----------



## parkingjoe (Apr 27, 2008)

enjoy


last picture till last whole buddage:woohoo:  

pkj


----------



## parkingjoe (Apr 27, 2008)

solid as rock  :hubba:


----------



## parkingjoe (Apr 27, 2008)

next grow show starts when 55 x clones are rooted

yee haaaayyyyyyyyyy

pkj


----------



## Timmyjg6 (May 2, 2008)

So what do you yield of each plant dry?


----------



## parkingjoe (May 2, 2008)

well from last lot now bone dry chopped at day 36 on an 8 week strain and 4.5 oz from the critical mass alone and power plant saddo x 4 were 7/8th dry from all 3

lol


ya have to laugh:hubba:   

pkj


----------



## Timmyjg6 (May 8, 2008)

Aint bad....


----------



## parkingjoe (May 9, 2008)

lol better than a poke in the eye with a shitty stick i suppose

rofl


pkj


----------

